# 40 natural ways to induce labor....



## BrEeZeY

someone posted this link and ive copy and pasted them so u can read them....

*40 Ways to induce Labor Naturally*
1. *Acupressure* - There are pressure points in the shoulder well, webbing between thumb and forefinger, heel and small of back.
2. *Balsamic Vinegar *- Add a dash to your salad. Definitely won't hurt to try!
3.* Basil *- Throw some in your cooking.
4. *Black/Blue Cohosh *- Taken in tea form is a common way to induce labor. Some midwives use it even during labor to increase slow contractions. There have been some studies claiming that it can have bad side effects for mother and/or baby however. I'd recommend research first.
5. *Borage seed oil *- Meant to have similar effects to evening primrose oil - dilating and effacing.
6.* Bouncing on birth/exercise ball *- Spreading your legs as well as the moving up and down can help the baby move down.
7. *Bumpy car ride *- Sometimes the baby just needs a bit of a jiggle!
8. *Castor oil* - Statistically speaking it only works on 57% of women and causes lovely things like diarrhoea and sometimes, vomiting. The theory is that the cramps in the bowel set off contractions. Opinion is still out on whether castor oil causes babies to pass meconium in the womb but a) most women using castor oil are overdue and b) babies that are overdue are more likely to pass meconium so you do the maths! 
9. *Chinese food *- Not sure why, but some people have claimed this works a treat. Or maybe they just ate Chinese food all the time anyway, so they blamed it for the onset of labor. Worth a try!
10. *Clary sage oil* - Use for aromatherapy as an oil or in a candle.
11. *Dancing *- Don't do anything too drastic - pole dancing might be a bit much! But if you get in there and swing your hips around a lot, there's a chance baby might think about coming out.
12.* Eggplant* - Many people swear by eggplant parmigiana.
13.* Evening primrose oil *- Can be taken orally from 35 weeks and used internally (good idea to do this at night and use a panty liner) from 38 weeks. It's meant to soften the cervix so that even if you do get induced, the doctor may be able to break your waters and not need any further intervention to bring on labor.
14. *Galloping* - Many women claim that imitating a horse can help start labor. See the video further down!
15. *Glass of Wine* - The slight effects of the alcohol are said to bring on labor, however remember that drinking during pregnancy is NOT recommended. You might want to check this with your doctor first.
16. *Golden seal *- Taken in tablet form is easiest.
17. *Kneeling on all fours *- A friend of a friend was told to do this. Swing the hips back and forth. Her waters broke just a few minutes later. Coincidence? Maybe!
18. *Licorice *- Try to get the natural kind - it contains more licorice and usually less sugar. Like castor oil, some people claim that the slightly laxative effect can cause cramps in the bowel which lead to contractions.
19. *Mandarin oil on heels* - Had a friend recommend this. It didn't work for her, but worth a try!
20. *Massage *- Find a massage therapist qualified to work with pregnant women. Many will know various points to massage to induce labor. This is why massage is not recommended during the early stages of pregnancy.
Galloping to induce labor
Dancing to Induce Labor
21. *Motherwort *- Taken in tea or pill form.
22. *Nipple stimulation* - Needs to be done for approx an hour at a time. The verdict is out on this - some people claim that it causes very strong contractions which can be dangerous. I tried it and I had barely more than cramps! For increased stimulation try either a breast pump or borrowing a friend's newborn baby (although you might want to be close friends!). 
23. *Oregano* - Throw some in your cooking!
24.* Orgasm* - Orgasms cause contractions which is part of what feels so good. That's why many women enjoy orgasms more during pregnancy! You can try this alone or with a partner... whatever you're comfortable with.
25. *Pineapple* - Best taken fresh and raw. Statistically speaking, the chemicals which pineapple contain, which are said to start labor aren't very high. So that means about 7 pineapples should put you into labor!
26. *Quinine *- Not quite sure how it works but I've read that it is used in various countries - either pill or liquid form.
27. *Raspberry leaf* - Taken either as a tea or pill. Start at about 34 weeks - opinion is divided as to whether it will start labor, but it definitely strengthens the uterus, leading to a (hopefully) shorter labor, because each contraction can achieve more.
28. *Relaxation excercises *- Try some relaxing music and just lie back or even join a meditation class.
29. *Sperm* - If you feel up to sex, this is a good start towards getting ready for labor. The sperm helps soften and dilate the cervix.
30.*Spicy food* - A very well known labor starter! The reason it works may be because of the upset it causes to the digestive system which then upsets the uterus. Not highly recommended.
31. *Squats* - Doing a few of these each day often helps to move the baby down and into position.
32.* Squaw Vine* - Old remedy. Not sure how well it works.
33. *Stretch and sweep of membranes* - Your midwife or doctor can perform this simple procedure. A finger is inserted into the cervix and a gentle 'sweep' of the finger slightly separates the uterus wall and amniotic sac, sometimes leading to labor within hours or days. Some women say it's an easy, painless procedure, others claim it can be very painful. How well it works can also depend on if you are very far dilated or not.
34. *Swimming *- Relaxed swimming can help bring out the baby - both the water and the movement help.
35. *Swinging on a swing* - Similar to a bumpy car ride but probably a bit easier on mum.
36. *Thyme Tea* - Worth a try!
37. *Visualisation excercises -* Many women swear by these. Try making a recording of yourself talking about the baby moving down, preparing to be born etc or just imagine it in your head.
38. *Walking *- The bumping up and down can help the baby move into the birth canal. In fact, this is one of the few ways that most doctors agree on for starting labor.
39. *Walking up/down stairs* - More bumping up and down! The further lifting of the legs can help with moving the baby if walking doesn't seem to.
40. *Yoga* - Many places offer special classes for all stages of pregnancy.


anyone willing to give any a go??? im going to start doing some going to read thru them first i dont think ill ingest anything like castor oil but i might try the acupressure, cause i would much rather it happen naturally this time vs gettin induced


thank you Nade...Tadpole for posting this link!


----------



## LovingYou

omg brea i CANT wait for him to be here!!!!!!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Haha I just posted this on DollFaceJessi? 's thread like a few hours ago :haha:


----------



## BrEeZeY

Lisa- i am soooo excited! i cant wait!! im starting on this list today! haha i already texted DH at work and said i have him helping with everything lol (i really want him here by this weekend but doubt thats going to happen! haha how is miss Karinna and miss Willow?! i love that name btw!!! 

Nade...Tadpole- haha i thought it was u that did! i jst opened it and for got where i saw it!! lol thank you!!! im making a list of the ones im trying haha


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Haha. I gave it to Charlotte too but it didnt work for her :( 
I recommend the Wii aswel! lol xx


----------



## BrEeZeY

lol well wii game marathon for my house tonight! :haha:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Haha!! My mums already told me as soon as I hit 37weeks we're going walking everyday and on the Wii.. Dont think she wants me to go over-due and get fed up cause it'll be her I'll be constantly moaning too :L
xx


----------



## NewMommy17

I need a Wii the dance games helped my sister i think . She gave birth 2 months ago


----------



## BrEeZeY

lol my dr has already set a induction date so i really want to go into labor naturally before then! lol your pregnancy is going to fly by!


----------



## LovingYou

BrEeZeY said:


> Lisa- i am soooo excited! i cant wait!! im starting on this list today! haha i already texted DH at work and said i have him helping with everything lol (i really want him here by this weekend but doubt thats going to happen! haha how is miss Karinna and miss Willow?! i love that name btw!!!
> 
> Nade...Tadpole- haha i thought it was u that did! i jst opened it and for got where i saw it!! lol thank you!!! im making a list of the ones im trying haha

haha i'd do the same! i would be like alan get home asap, we're getting this baby out!! 
aw thanks! i love love the name willow :D karinnas doing awesome, growing up so fast! Aidens such a handsome little man :) i love all your cute pics you take of him. 
Jax needs to come out so i can see all the cute pics and be super jealous :happydance:


----------



## BrEeZeY

he is getting so big so fast! i love seeing all the pics your post of Karinna! she is so ADORABLE! its hard to believe we are going to have two kids to chase instead of one! i saw all of Ally's pics and i am super jealous!! haha

i texted Colby at work and said we are having sex! its 2 out of the 40 on the list! and he was like okay, when should i come home and i said soon, i want this baby out! and he jst laughed and said see you at 5 :( he works literally a half block away from home so im tempted to tell him he needs to run home on his break :haha:


----------



## LovingYou

lol!! i totally would tell him to come home at lunch haha 

i know i saw her pics and i was sooo jealous lol. ugh i don't want to wait till january!


----------



## BrEeZeY

atleast you werent heavily pregnant this summer! it was a miserable summer here in kansas! it was the worst summer since the dust bowl lol so im jealous u get to be pregnant during the cold weather! lol


----------



## LovingYou

with karinna i was FULLY pregnant in the summer lol. i was SOOO miserable. This time i'll enjoy it way more. :D I'm so excited for winter maternity clothes!


----------



## BrEeZeY

awh i bet! i have been pregnant the same time of the yr twice now haha jan-october with aiden and dec/jan- sept lol


----------

